# My 80L Tank



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

hey guys,i started my tank with a new filter and everything and gave it a few days then added 1 fish.. left that for about another week untill i got more fish, i do weekly water changes. everything was fine for about 3 weeks till on Thursday i had my water tested at my local pet store. it showed my pH was at about 9.0 Ammonia 4.0 and nitrate was around the 160ppm. even tho everything was high levels my fish seemed pretty fine and still all had there colours, but i decided to buy a pro level water testing kit and prime for my tank. the store told me to do a %60 water change as soon as i got home and add all the prime, quick start and salt... atm i have 2 electric blues, 1 red Forrest jewel, 1 Burundi frontosa, 1 electric yellow, 3 clown loaches, 1 red tail black shark and 1 blue dolphin.. some of them have been laying still on the bottom (still alive) just not moving alot and some rub themselves along the gravel and rocks. they have all kept there colour pretty much except the clown loaches. i did a water test tonight and my pH is around 7.4 Ammonia 2.0 and nitrate 5.0 and temp is at 28c...
i'm just worried that there going to die and am not sure what to do..
any advice?


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

oh and i also use lava rocks for decoration, unsure if that effecting my water or not :S
took these photo's just now to show there colour has hardly faded..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your tank wasn't cycled before adding fish. What is the nitrite test reading? Nitrate test will be inaccurate when nitrite is present.

The nitrogen cycle explained: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php

Preferred method of cycling: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycle.php

I would post your situation under the Tank Setup section of the forum. Unfortunately, your fish will suffer long term ill affects during the cycling process. If possible, return your fish, and get your tank cycled before adding any. Also, you have fish that will be way to large for your 80L.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Good advice from iggy

If its not possible to return the fish, this is what i did when i was in a similar situation to you a while ago.

Do a BIG water change, like 85% using Prime double dose. Prime gives false readings when you first put it in so wait 24 hrs and test.
Every day do a 50% water change using prime, it will take you longer to get the tank cycled doing this but better for the fish.
It took me nearly 3 weeks to get mine cycled this way but i didnt lose any fish and you will get lots of practice on water changes.

There may be a better way and maby someone will chime in with one, just saying how i did it

good luck with it


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

One idea if you have media or a filter from a cycled tank you can swap with it will help in the cycle process.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

80 litre tank? You would need at least a 400 litre, and even then the fish aren't particularly compatible.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> 80 litre tank? You would need at least a 400 litre, and even then the fish aren't particularly compatible.


I thought it was an 80 long. But, the tank doesnt look that big. If it is only 80 litres, thats only 20 gallons. You will definitely need a bigger tank for those fish.


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

steve617 said:


> One idea if you have media or a filter from a cycled tank you can swap with it will help in the cycle process.


does it have to be from a cichlid tank?? i know others with tanks but there mostly native Aus fish


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> 80 litre tank? You would need at least a 400 litre, and even then the fish aren't particularly compatible.


how about a 500L.. i will be getting 1 early next year hopefully. its L-5ft H-2.5ft W-2.5 ft
i'm sure my fish will be alright for a few more months


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Your tank wasn't cycled before adding fish. What is the nitrite test reading? Nitrate test will be inaccurate when nitrite is present.
> 
> The nitrogen cycle explained: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php
> 
> ...


thanks for that i never new all that.. although the guy at the fish store (when i bought the gravel and everything) said i could use this stuff called "Quick start".. its meant to neutralize the chlorine and everything and give ur tank the bacteria that is needed and i'd only need to wait a week or so befor i put fish in it and it should be alright.. but it didn't work how its ment to..


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

also since my tank has been running with fish in it for about 3 weeks does now does that mean that it should be getting better soon? bacteria should be building ? just wondering when i can stop worrying if i'm gonna wake up one day and my fish will be dead


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I looks like you have a submersible filter. It's probably lacking in gph and biological media. I would add a quality hang on back filter, something like an AC 50, but I'm not sure what's available to you in Australia. Whatever you do, don't clean out the filters until the tank is cycled, and then wait another month at least.

Fusion gave you some good advice above. Test your water, do a water change, double dose with Prime, wait 24 hours, test again and repeat the process. The changes will remove some of the nasties and the Prime will neutralize what's remaining. But it's important to keep up with the water changes. I'm not sure what the benefit of adding salt will do for the cycle. If it's to buffer your water, then I would test your tap water and post back the results.

Oh, and buy your own liquid test kit with test tubes. You need to be able to test water on your own, everyday. You need to know ammonia, nitrite and nitrate during the cycling process.

Good luck.


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

did a water change yesterday got most the poo and all the other things i could, filled her up and conditioned and primed the water.. they all look happy and colourful except i have lost 1 clown loach, but he had seemed to be sick for a while now.. just did a water test.. pH - 7.4, Ammonia - 0ppm, Nitrite 5.0 (crazy high) and nitrate somewhere between 0ppm and 5.0ppm... how come the nitrite is crazy high and everything else is fairly normal?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Don't bother testing for nitrate until you see your nitrite reach zero. When nitrite is present, your nitrate reading will be off.

Just keep doing what you're doing. What you're experiencing with the nitrite is normal. Are you considering another filter, or larger tank?


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Don't bother testing for nitrate until you see your nitrite reach zero. When nitrite is present, your nitrate reading will be off.
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing. What you're experiencing with the nitrite is normal. Are you considering another filter, or larger tank?


another filter?? i asked some 1 if it would be alright to use a very old and used filter but its from a native tank/turtles. would that be alright to use ? and i am getting another tank, 500L hopefully early next year


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

made a video of my fish + hand feeding my jewel


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I watched the video. I would suggest feeding very little, like once every other day, during this cycling process. Good luck. I liked the song.


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

i just did my usual water change and all my fish seem very healthy and are growing very fast, i've had them for a bit over a month and they've all grown at least an extra inch. must be a good sign right?
my Blue Hap is getting picked on a little bit tho because he is the smallest, there not actually biting him or anything mostly just chasing him around, and he looses a bit of his colour.
i was also wondering when i add my conditioners i add salt, prime, quick start and tap water conditioner.. is that to much of the same thing or should my fish be fine?


----------

